# Best Ammo for P226 Tacops and Gunvault reccomandation



## Colorado (Mar 10, 2013)

My wife and I are anticipating delivery of our first hand guns P226 Tacops next week. I went to ammo topics and read what I had been hearing that ammo is in short supply. We registered for a NRA Basic Pistol Class next month. We really enjoyed shooting these pistols at the range last week! 

Question 1: What is the best ammo to use with these guns for personal defense?

Question 2: Planning on keeping guns in gunvault at bedside. Deciding between (one) two pistol gunvault or (two) single pistol gunvaults. 

I am trying to think through situations where it would be best to each have our own vault. I am not sure we would both be confronting an intruder at the same time.

I would be grateful to hear some experienced point of views.

Regards,


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

9mm or .40?

As far as safes go, which is tactically better for your bedroom, house, and plan to stop a bg from staying in your home and doing harm?


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Look at inprint biometric safes.


----------



## Colorado (Mar 10, 2013)

They are 9mm. I agree, we are talking through plans and how they would unfold. We always have our alarm set instant on so the moment a door or wIndie it goes off. We have a first floor mater and our little boy has a bedroom upstairs. Our house is kinda like a square horseshoe with a courtyard. We have a sliding glass door off the kitchen that faces another slider from our bedroom across the patio. Our wood fence is always locked as a precaution. 

I need to do some research on break in where alarms exist. Got to believe it would scare bg away when it vows off. 
My biggest fear is actually answering the door to a NH or home invasion more than anythingthing.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I run Hornady Critical Defense FTX 9mm through my Tac Ops... seems to be a very accurate load. My Tac Ops likes it... no issues.

For training, it's run through reloads, PMC, Blazer Brass and even frangible without a hiccup. Gun is like a Billy Goat... it'll eat anything, lol.


----------



## maxsar (Mar 23, 2013)

I just purchased a Tac Ops .40. They have some Hornady defense rounds for sale at the same place I purchased the Tac Ops. How much do you recommend I run through the pistol in order to make sure there are no feeding issues?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd run 1/2 box at the minimum with a full box being my preferred choice. 

So far my Tac Ops has run flawless using 5-6 different manufacturers... including frangible and handload rounds.


----------

